# Type of knot to secure Burton Fast Track lace?



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm replacing a zone of Fast Track lacing on my Burton SLX boot, but can't figure out what type of knot to use to secure the lacing at the toe of the boot. I basically just have to loop I through a hole and tie it, but I'm no expert on knots. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

An anchor hitch would be appropriate.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

cifex said:


> An anchor hitch would be appropriate.


Thanks man, I'll look that up!


----------

